# Toys that can withstand the wrath of a V?



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

I know there is a thread here somewhere about this, but I'm having difficulty finding it. My V is just over 6 months old now and for the past 2 months he's routinely destroyed every toy that comes into the house. Just the other day he split the red kong in half and took apart an "indestructable" green treat ball. As almost all of us know, stuffed toys are out of the question. Those Tuff stuffed toys made it thru 45 minutes before Riggs had all the stuffing out. The black kong seems to be his new favorite toy (actually it's his only toy at this time). So, I'm asking all of you what toys seem to hold up for your dogs? I have a feeling that if left up to his devices, Riggs could chew thru the drywall of my house if he wanted.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

wow thats a hard chewer! i cannot believe it about the red kong! try a black kong Frisbee and maybe a elk antler. That should keep him busy, i know its not a toy but it will keep him happpy/busy. We just buy toys that go on sale after holidays and clearance and some cool stuff when they have it at costco and let the dogs eventually destroy it, sew it back together, and destroy it again.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Riggins,
We encountered similar problems with Pacer chewing, he's 10 mths old now. Some of the few things that we've found that have worked are actual bones, he has one that once he got what was in middle out, it has lasted a good 6 mths. now (he doesn't go at that one quite as hard though), the kong like you said, the galileo nylabone for the largest breeds available and this really hard rubberish ball from westpaws. They have a web site, not sure what it is (and my computer will only let me open one window at a time and actually function!), but if you go there look for whatever the ball thing is called. We tried the other toys there but he had those gone in minutes! The ball has lasted because of the shape, he can never really get a good chewing angle on it. He loves it! Those are about the only things that we can actually give him. Anything else, we have to buy on sale, for very cheap, knowing it won't make it a whole day! A friend of mine gives her V, Pacer's brother, antlers and those seem to work best there. My dad deer hunts, so when he finds extra sheds he gives them to me for Pacer. I think this time of year you can look for sheds in the woods. I think you can even train your dog to find them and bring them back to you!!! My dad, of course, wanted to do this, so was hesitant to let Pacer chew on them at first (he got over that one though). Hope this helps! Remember nothing is indistructable and we are bound to spend large amounts of money on toys for them in hopes of keeping our belongings out of their mouths! Nothing lasts forever! Good luck!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Ziva is not quite a year, and I feel your pain. We have had really good luck with a "Busy Buddy" brand. She has several of their toys - one, an orange football where you put the small dog treat bones in the openings. She also has one that I think is called a bristle bone where you put their rawhide discs on. Both have done extremely well. She loves the football. We have had tremendous luck with elk antler (I ordered them off of e-bay). She actually likes those better than the deer antlers that we have around here. I cannot wait until she decides she doesn't have to destroy toys!


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Ro-Ro & Minnere, 

Thank you for the ideas, it sounds like I need to get Riggs an Elk antler and try the busy buddy brand. I do have the West Paws frisbee that has held up pretty well, but it's been in the drawer until better weather. Well, wish me luck!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

You can try a goughnut. At least those come with a replacement policy:

http://goughnuts.com/


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We found that Holley can destroy the regular Kong (even if a size larger). We bought the Kong Extreme and that seems to work well. We still go through Nylabones (largest size) every 2 weeks or so. The galileo bone doesn't last long either in our house. She breaks the one side down pretty quickly and we have to take it away. We found a soft toy that lasts a little while though. They are made by GoDog I believe. They are different dinosaurs and a dragon. It takes her a while to break them and there is no stuffing inside. They have something in the tail that makes a crunchy noise and she loves that. She destroys the Tuff Dog stuff in minutes. It is the outside heavy duty seems that she loves to go for and then its all over for that toy.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Godog huh? I'll need to look into those right away. Yeah, those Tuff Dog toys are weak...Riggs tore the stuffed bone version apart within the first day. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Anything made with "Zogoflex" is pretty tough! Look at http://www.SitStay.com. Willie has a couple of their "Bumi" toys that have held up well, and also balls and bone-shaped toys. 

http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/servlet/product_10001_10001_10421_-1_Bumi_13251_13357_

Click on "Bumi". You can look at the other "Zogoflex" toys/shapes as well. Willie's get rough play every day!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah has had a rope toy for the last 3-4 months or so. This morning she figured out how to untie the end knots, then unbraided the rope. Fortunately, she doesn't consider a pile of string an interesting toy, so I could throw the whole mess in the trash. As I picked up the remains, she had a look on her face like, 'Ready for the next'.


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

Kong Wobbler!

LOVE IT!


----------



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi there!

My trainer recommends cardboard boxes...I put one on the floor and Mostyn gets very busy shredding it to pieces.
She said that after they tear it, they don't eat the pieces. It works...
Good luck


----------

